# (CO) Chocolate Labrador Retriever Stud (Colorado)



## johngoehl (Nov 5, 2014)

MAXIMUM INTENSITY'S OVERWATCH QAA (SNIPER) 

Sniper is a very well bred, seventy-five lb., athletic chocolate Labrador. He is fast and hard driving, yet very trainable with an easy going nature. Sniper shows fine marking ability and comes from field trial lines noted for marking excellence. He recently placed second in a Qualifying stake making him Qualified All Age.

Sniper's sire is AFC Ten Bears Road Trip (FC AFC Carolina's Smoke on the Water X FC Highpoints Troublesome Sugar)
Sniper's dam is Field of Dreams Destination Anywhere QAA (FC AFC Land Ahoy X Field of Dreams Willow D'One QAA). 

AKC Registration #: SR80312504
EIC: clear by parentage.
CNM: clear by parentage.
OFA hips: Good
OFA elbows: Normal

Contact: John Goehl, (719) 395-6733 or [email protected]


----------

